# Eight String Chords



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm not sure if this should go here or in the ERG section... But here goes. If it needs to go in the other section, then I guess the mods have it in their power to move it... hah

Okay anyways, I was wanting to know how to play extended range / eight string chords. Basically I'm going to be playing my eight string at my church for the youth band (even though I'm nearly 19... haha) and I was wanting to know how basically how to play either a nice full chord utilizing the top two strings for a nice full sound.

If anyone could either post tabs or skype me on Wednesday and show me, I'd definitely appreciate it. I can't pay for lessons or anything currently, but I suppose I could owe whoever it is a favor. I could photoshop some stuff for whoever needs it.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 5, 2012)

Eight note chords? Too many, gets too dense. Pick a bass note and get three other notes, and you'll be set.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 5, 2012)

Not like, full 8 string chords, but chords that make use of the top two strings, in any tuning.


----------



## jafurman (Nov 5, 2012)

One easy way to get a more dispersed sound is to move the bass note of the chord down an octave (i.e. down 2 strings and down 2 frets). You could also move any note on the high b string down 2 octaves to the low B if you're in standard or a similar tuning. 

I have a couple of instructional videos that could help as well, shoot me a PM with your email if you'd like me to send them to you.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 6, 2012)

Learn how to build chords, man. Let's try some triads. Pick two roots, a third, and a fifth from anywhere on these charts:







(Tuning is, low to high, F# B E A D G B E.)

First column is major (1 3 5), second column is minor (1 b3 5), third column is diminished (1 b3 b5), and fourth column is augmented (1 3 #5).

By the way, we refer to the strings tuned to lower pitches as "low" strings, not "top".


----------



## Grimbold (Nov 6, 2012)

wait... did you buy an 8 without knowing how chords work? that is... not good....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 6, 2012)

Drop E...


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 6, 2012)

Sweet chart, Schec, I'll be sure to utilise it.



Grimbold said:


> wait... did you buy an 8 without knowing how chords work? that is... not good....


Yes, totally. /sarcasm

I have basic knowledge of chords. No understanding of the EXTENDED RANGE though. Using logic is good for you. I have basic to intermediate knowledge of music theory and a pretty good ear. No idea how to create chords up and down the neck, unless they're shown to me.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 6, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Not like, full 8 string chords, but chords that make use of the top two strings, in any tuning.




You mean the bottom 2 strings, right? 

As SW mentioned, learn some chord construction it is dead simple.


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 7, 2012)

The extended range isn't anything different, if you dont want to learn chord construction you can just take chords you already know and voice one or two notes on the lower strings.


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 7, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Drop E...


----------



## Aspiringmaestro (Nov 7, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Yes, totally. /sarcasm
> 
> I have basic knowledge of chords. No understanding of the EXTENDED RANGE though. Using logic is good for you. I have basic to intermediate knowledge of music theory and a pretty good ear. No idea how to create chords up and down the neck, unless they're shown to me.



I don't mean to be disrespectful, but if you knew how chords worked in the standard range, then you wouldn't have a problem figuring out how they work with the extended range. The same thought applies to what you say about your level of music theory.

Again, I don't intend to be rude, but I point this out so that you can maybe re-evaluate what level you're at. I say this because for years I described myself as being both a well-rounded and knowledgeable player when I was neither. When I finally admitted that, I started to make some real progress.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 7, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Drop E...



Pretty much this. You can extend any of the chords that you already know without much trouble if you use this tuning. The B is a 5th above E so, for instance, if you barred a normal 6 string chord but stretched the crap out of your fingers (for me at least  ) you could have just an extended chord.

For example, this is just a really simple A Major barre chord and you can add extensions and stuff as you desire. Mess around with stuff like this.

```
E |--5----||
B |--5----||
G |--6----||
D |--7----||
A |--7----||
E |--5----||
B |--5----||
E |--5----||
```

I think of the two lowest strings as optional bass notes. For instance I might play that same chord like this, just to get different flavors. Think wide intervals.


```
E |--5----||
B |--5----||
G |--6----||
D |--x----||
A |--7----||
E |--5----||
B |--x----||
E |--5----||
```

If you have Guitar Pro, open the fretboard view and set it to a scale and just put your fingers places until it sounds right. Print out a fretboard diagram and just make stuff up. Use open strings, higher frets, and all kinds of stuff. The wonderful thing about the 8 string is that you have a LOT of notes in a small space. Use them. 

This is all just really basic knowledge that I'm sure you know, but when I first got my 8 I admit to being very lost on it for a little bit.


----------



## Ernesto (Nov 20, 2012)

If you really had Jebus in your heart, he'd help you with basic chord construction.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 20, 2012)

Barre everything.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 20, 2012)

mdd0127 said:


> If you really had Jebus in your heart, he'd help you with basic chord construction.



Duuuuude, where have you been?


----------



## Overtone (Nov 20, 2012)

Extended range and extended chords are not necessarily related. All extended range means is that whatever notes are in the chord can be more spaced out. Think about it from a piano point of view... adding that octave isn't going to make such a big difference in what choice of chords they play. 

All depends on what a "nice full sound" is in the context of the song. You and the bass player can easily be stepping on each other's toes if you don't try to work with what they are playing. Same goes on the treble side if you have a keyboard or piano player. Learning to make your own chord shapes quickly on the spot will let you be able to adapt to the situation and find what range belongs. That applies in any band situation and the bands with low 8s that we dig have all put some effort into getting the band sound that works with that range on the guitar. Since it's a church band and not your own personal project you might need to compromise more and just fit your playing into the existing framework. 

As for what you need to be able to do, it's fairly simple. For any given left hand position you need to be able to find all of the octaves of each note in the chord. Any of the notes of the chord can be the bass note... you don't always have to use the root in the bass, it could be a 3, 5, etc.. Overall the root you choose and then the highest note will help define the sound, as well as how far apart you space them (ie. you might have C2E2G2 for a denser sound or C2G2E3 to sound more open and spacious). Since the emphasis is traditionally to have the root in the bass and have a perfect fifth above that, you can personalize the sound a lot just by deviating from that. For what you want I think you can get it by taking the more "open" approach, and fit with the church band concept by mostly choosing root as the bass but changing it up for contrast or to work with the bass player.


----------



## NixerX (Nov 22, 2012)

Ill suggest starting with slash chords. ... Or inversions, like c with g in the bass and so on. Looking at moving your baselines In a diatonic or even chromatic fashion will help you utilize those low strings and probsbly open you up to other cool voiceings. Just don't get too carried away with the # of notes. The can start to sound shitty real fast.


----------

